# Creative Mind Gone, HELP



## vscottcolorado (Mar 22, 2010)

I am in a real bind here! I just can't come up with a catchy label that I need to get done today and shipped. My mind is gone! He is a quarterback at the AF Academy, great kid and spends a lot of time with us when he is not playing. His folks are big wine drinkers and have loved some of ours. Promise I won't enter any label competitions with them and will not take credit, just maybe some ideas to get my mind going.
Will be sending a 2009 Lodi Cab from grapes, 2009 Pinot Grigio, 2009 Viognier, and a 2009 Vieux Château du Roi.
THOUGHTS?


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 22, 2010)

Do one of the labels very traditional, very classy, using his jersey # as the main attraction????


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Academy Cabernet

Cadet Cabernet

Falcon Cabernet


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

QB Cabernet


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Find out what his Cadet Squadron is and use the insignia on the label!


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike, squandron is the dirty dozen. See didn't even go there great thought. Like the Jersey thing as well trying to edit a picture for that as well. QB Cab with his jersey # I like as well. I am cooking now..


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Get 3-4 of us together and we have at least half a brain! 

It is Monday after all.......


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going down the road to do something like "4th. and 1 Viognier" Got voted down last night. This has been great. Putting together a couple now. Any other thoughts, please post!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Depending on his class

4 Degrees "Viognier"

3rd Degree.....

2nd Degree.....

1st Degree.....


----------



## RickC (Mar 22, 2010)

Post Route Pinto Grigio
The Veer Viognier
Hail Mary Cab


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 22, 2010)

Now I looking for a FAUX winery name?


----------



## ASAI (Mar 22, 2010)

vscottcolorado said:


> Now I looking for a FAUX winery name?



Rocky Mt Hi(gh)


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 22, 2010)

Pigskin Pinot


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

CC Academy Wines.....


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to all.. did not get it shipped yesterday but it will go out today.
Can always count on this forum for quick replies.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2010)

So what did you go with?


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll post some pics later. Used a couple of your ideas along with one the Goodfella actually did and PM'ed me.


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to see the other labels.... Seems like there were some pretty good ideas.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2010)

Like they say pics or it never happened!


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 25, 2010)

Many Thanks to everyone for your contributions. Was out all day yesterday so here are the labels.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## RickC (Mar 25, 2010)

Great job Scott.


----------



## harryjpowell (Apr 18, 2010)

Good Job,, Are you a sponsor?
Just saw the Dirty Dozen, I'm at 92 true blue USAFA grad from the 12th isyour cadet going to fly?


C-141/T3/C-17


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 18, 2010)

More or less.. Most football players are sponsored by the coaching staff, but he will spend a lot of time up here. We live about 5 minutes to the north gate. He is not going to fly but a real change in attitude since spring ball is over. Did not know if he would come back for his Junior year or not. Now he is gun ho AF. Also saw the C-17 in your post. My good friend up the street is a '77 grad flys for Delta now. His son and daughter-in-law are '04 grads and she flys C-17. I think she is an instructor now in AK, they just moved up there.


----------

